# One size too big?



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

So my Frankenbike has a 19 inch frame. I usually ride a 17 inch frame. This bike has been kicking my arse on rides. Feels like a tank. Would that be from pedaling a size too big for me? I think I have the saddle height set correctly, when on the bike and my foot is in the 6 o'clock position there is a slight bend in the knee. Even short trips are tiring.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like you don't have the saddle properly adjusted for your height. And keep riding, it's normal to get your butt kicked when starting out.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Starting out? I've been riding a mountain bike for many years now.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Starting out in this new phase of riding after not having a bike for awhile. Keep putting on those miles.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

You mean after not having a bike for a month or so? It shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Feeling like the riding is kicking your ass means that you're actually working out and getting stronger. Kona, you're a big dude. That just means that it takes that much more work to get the bike moving. Combine that with the diabetes and I would be surprised if you weren't feeling beat-up.

Keep in mind also that:
A: Every company has a different way of measuring the seat-tube. Some do center-center. Some do center-top, etc.
B: Seat-tube measurement isn't very helpful for sizing a bike. What matters is the reach from handlebar to seat when the seat is in the correct pedaling position. 

How tall are you?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am 5 foot 7 inches. The seat to top tube on the bike measures 22 and a half inches. Fits like a glove. However the top tube is a bit too high, hurts to straddle the bike if you know what I mean. 

Oh - the bike has a sticker that says it is a 19 inch. However, from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the seat tube/top junction measures 17 inches. All the way to the top of the seat tube it measures 19 inches.

You are correct. With the diabetes I feel beat up even on days I don't ride. And it seems i gained some weight lately, I'm up to 285. Not too happy about that, even if they say the diabetes is under control.


----------



## schwieryany (May 19, 2014)

it's normal to get your butt kicked when starting out.**************/nEY531a


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Only takes 3-4 days off the bike for me to feel beat up and winded on the next ride. I'm 5'7" and can ride 19" bikes. I've fit up to 24" ETT comfortably. Helps that I grew up as a kid riding adult 26" dept store bikes, which were a bit big for me. If I started out on freestyle/BMX style bikes, things might have been a bit diff as far as comfortable fit goes.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Starting out? Do you mean the beginning of a ride? Like I said earlier, I have been mountain biking now for years. In fact, almost 20 years. This is one of a handful of bikes that just feels like I am pushing a concrete block when I ride it. Maybe it's me, maybe the bike weighs way too much. I haven't had it weighed. It looks light, feels heavy to ride.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

And here we go again.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Probably too big for 5'7".
Since you have other bikes, ride another one after this one and compare immediately.
Could also be wheels and fork. Weigh it.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't have any other bikes. Just this one.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

OP - at 5'7" a 19" frame is way too big. I am the same size as you and made the same mistake....fit is EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree, fit is everything. Looks like I need to find me a 17 inch frame and switch my parts over. I am curious if a smaller frame would feel lighter. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hazerd Hownd (May 7, 2010)

Just ride it like you stole it.

Oh wait...


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> I am 5 foot 7 inches. ...


I am 5'7" and ride a 17" frame. 19 is probably too big, but that should just make the bike feel hard to handle. As for riding speed it really should be the same for climbs and flats, but you may suffer when you want get through the corners. If the bike feels slow when pedaling straight it is not due to the frame size, but other size issues.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Kona - can you shoot a couple of pictures of you on the bike while riding around? A quick video would be better. I agree fit is everything, but seat tube height is nearly meaningless in isolation. You might just need a different stem or some minor tweaks. The photos or videos would help us look at the fit.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Kona is a sock troll. God bless him.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Slow Danger said:


> Kona is a sock troll. God bless him.


He's also a complete moran.


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

JoePAz said:


> I am 5'7" and ride a 17" frame. 19 is probably too big, but that should just make the bike feel hard to handle. As for riding speed it really should be the same for climbs and flats, but you may suffer when you want get through the corners. If the bike feels slow when pedaling straight it is not due to the frame size, but other size issues.


i agree. I too am the size height & weighing in at about 180 geared. I was on a 17" HT and built up a S GT fs frame. cockpit is slightly more tighter but new stem and bar fixed that problem. But the over feel of smaller frame feels a lot better. Like dragging less concrete behind the bike. 


> So my Frankenbike has a 19 inch frame. I usually ride a 17 inch frame. This bike has been kicking my arse on rides. Feels like a tank.


What's the time gap from the last time you were riding the 17 and now on the 19"? I took a few months off during the build and oh my oh my, i felt like i was hauling a whale behind me, even on the S frame. 
Also, some of my patients state that they feel beat up when they get back into a certain sport or make an adjustments, it's usually your body telling you to start slow. If after that period where you know it's not your body then it might then be your gear/bike. Riding a mile is better than no miles at all. The Body needs a break-in and adapt period with that particular gear your using. 
:thumbsup:Good Luck.


----------



## PakoMT (May 12, 2014)

Kona, 

Please don't take this the wrong way, but at 5'7" and 285 lbs, you have more room for improvement in your frame than the frame of the bike.

I see guys on here paying a premium of thousands of dollars to shave a pound or two off their bike. At a cost/pound of reduction, focusing on your frame will provide the greatest rewards in my opinion.

I dropped 65 lbs last summer and have put 30 back on this winter putting me at 230 lbs. I would like to drop another 20 to put me where I need to be. Imagine taking off a 60lbs pack off your bike and how much easier you could bike, regardless of frame size.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Slow Danger and mbmb65 - I didn't start this thread just to be insulted. If you have nothing positive to add please just move on.



> What's the time gap from the last time you were riding the 17 and now on the 19"?


About a month.



> Please don't take this the wrong way, but at 5'7" and 285 lbs, you have more room for improvement in your frame than the frame of the bike.


Yeah, it's my goal to lose some weight.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> Kona - can you shoot a couple of pictures of you on the bike while riding around? A quick video would be better. I agree fit is everything, but seat tube height is nearly meaningless in isolation. You might just need a different stem or some minor tweaks. The photos or videos would help us look at the fit.


Also a longer kickstand and a smaller spoke protector may also help to compensate for too small of a frame.


----------



## jc1surf (May 30, 2013)

Kona0197 said:


> Slow Danger and mbmb65 - I didn't start this thread just to be insulted. If you have nothing positive to add please just move on.
> 
> About a month.
> 
> Yeah, it's my goal to lose some weight.


You took about a month off. Ended on the 17" which is your regular go-to size and then started back on the 19" a new frame, new size. With no transition what so ever in between. It might be what the above have stated, the pedal height, seat post big frame(bike)etc etc and might just be too big a frame and in conjunction with just time off the pedal does reduce your momentum few weeks back...I bet if I jump on a med/large 17" frame now, i'd feel the same as you. 
I'd suggest if your dead set on the 19" take slow, listen to what your body is telling you. And basically your muscles have adjust to the new head angle, pedal rotations, TT length etc...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

5'7", 285 lbs, and you think the frame is what's kicking your butt? Man oh man.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Slow Danger and mbmb65 - I didn't start this thread just to be insulted. If you have nothing positive to add please just move on.


Oh, Kona. I've been positive and constructive with you in any number of your other threads. Lots of reasonable advice given. None taken. And now you think you're on the wrong bike again. So what? Until you can scrounge enough change from your sofa cushions to switch bikes, or you can trade your old Nintendo system for another wrong bike, you're stuck with your 19 inch frame and darn lucky to have it. Sock it up and ride.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Slow Danger and mbmb65 - I didn't start this thread just to be insulted.


You know, I seriously question this assertion. I think you do have some deep seated need for negative attention. If you didn't realize that you were going to get criticized by those who know your story with this thread then there's something seriously wrong with you.

I've also noticed that you are quick to turn on those who have supported you.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Lots of reasonable advice given. None taken.


Not true. I have taken your advice. Many times. And i thank you for it.

I don't have a need for negative attention. I just don't like being called a sock puppet, troll, or moron. I didn't go out of my way in this thread to pick on others, so I don't think others should pick on me.

I turn on those that help me? News to me. Only if they turn on me first.

Back to topic. I will post pics of me on the bike later so everyone can see the fit.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

5'7 285- that's way more than one size too big


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> Not true. I have taken your advice. Many times. And i thank you for it.
> 
> I don't have a need for negative attention. I just don't like being called a sock puppet, troll, or moron. I didn't go out of my way in this thread to pick on others, so I don't think others should pick on me.
> 
> ...


If you don't want the negative attention, don't come here with your idiocy and neediness. It's tiresome and old. Your a charity case that refuses to help himself, even as others have tried to help you. You're a whining, sniveling, entitled fella, constantly creating excuses and scenarios of why nothing is quite right. Or, your just a sock troll. Man up, toots.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Refues to help myself? Yeah, whatever. You don't even know the whole story. Others have tried to help me, and have been successful. I am NOT everything you called me. You choose to see those things in my postings, instead of seeing the positive side. As I said, you don't know the whole story. Very few people here do. 

I didn't start this thread to discuss my behavior.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

This thread is your behavior, woo is me kind. You got a free bike and it was stolen, now you got a second free bike and now complaining that it is to big. The way you described the fit ( that when you are seated and the pedals horizontal to the ground you have a slight bend in the knee) seems to be fine. Your weight seems more likely to be what is killing you and yes 2 months off will hurt when getting back into it, unless you were doing other exercises in between.



You always seem to be starting the look at me my life is crap thread. Almost every month you post about loosing your job, can't afford a new bike, my free bike that was given to me was stolen, my second free bike that was given to me is to big Grow up and learn life sucks some times and is not all peaches and cream. We have all have gone through hard times one time or another it is what you do to get out of it that makes you who you are. And you don't seem to want to get out of that funk, just want to complain about something.


I know what it is like to loose a job and be broke (trust me I am still riding a 10 yr old dept store bike that is two sizes to small that I got off points) and still have no money to buy a new one. So suck it boychik and learn to stand on you own two feet.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> You got a free bike and it was stolen, now you got a second free bike


WRONG. The second bike was *NOT* free. First I had the Specialized Ground Control. I was talking with DJ about it, the problems I had with it, he started the donate to Kona thread. I got everything on this second bike myself except the drivetrain, given to me by Flyin_W, and a few little other parts given to me by others. The *BULK* of the bike I got for myself. So now you know.



> Your weight seems more likely to be what is killing you and yes 2 months off will hurt when getting back into it


I was only off a bike for *3 weeks to a month*.

I wish people would read the history and know the story.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> I didn't start this thread to discuss my behavior.


So what do you want to discuss?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Kona0197 said:


> WRONG. The second bike was *NOT* free. First I had the Specialized Ground Control. I was talking with DJ about it, the problems I had with it, he started the donate to Kona thread. I got everything on this second bike myself except the drivetrain, given to me by Flyin_W, and a few little other parts given to me by others. The *BULK* of the bike I got for myself. So now you know.
> 
> I wish people would read the history and know the story.


Ride more, post less.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> So what do you want to discuss?


Just the bike fit. I will post pictures later. You all can tell me if I have it dialed in correctly. If it is, I think it may be my weight.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Just the bike fit. I will post pictures later. You all can tell me if I have it dialed in correctly. If it is, I think it may be my weight.


We'll see in the pics, but my guess is the bike is probably a size too big for you. It's not rocket science. Normally, you'd ride a 17 inch, but your current bike is bigger. You're just riding on bike paths and sidewalks anyways. You don't claim that it's uncomfortable, just that it's a beast. Big deal. You should be wiped out after a ride. It's called exercise...or what non-socks do when bike riding.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Just the bike fit. I will post pictures later. You all can tell me if I have it dialed in correctly. If it is, I think it may be my weight.


You should have waited on the pictures before starting this thread.

In the mean time, buy this app and make your assessment objective.

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/10/automated-measurement-review.html


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

mbmb65 said:


> He's also a complete moran.


Moran??!!









I love when morons attempt to use the word "moron."


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> I agree, fit is everything. Looks like I need to find me a 17 inch frame and switch my parts over. I am curious if a smaller frame would feel lighter. Thanks everyone!


Aside from being lighter - the smaller, correctly-sized frame also feels much more nimble and totally controllable....thereby allowing you to ride LONGER....WIN!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a photo I just took.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

The bike looks like it fits. Ride it with pride.

And are you sure you are only 5'7", your head is above the roof line


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Whoa dude. That fits okay. Maybe you would like the bars to be a little closer to you with a rise if you like that upright position? Do you feel like you're on your tiptoes?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

That bike is fine for christ's sake. Just ride it. Start easy and build up to longer distances. It's called fitness and right now at 285 lbs you are officially out of shape. Don't worry about the bike.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sometime I feel like I am on my tip toes. Biggest issue I have is stand over height.

Mookie - I ride often, my normal loop is around 5 to 7 miles. You can look at my Strava page.

Terry Fuston | Cyclist on Strava


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Here is a photo I just took.
> 
> View attachment 894753


There is nothing wrong with that fit that would lead to this thread or the discussion. Go get back on the bike and continue the ride.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> There is nothing wrong with that fit that would lead to this thread or the discussion. Go get back on the bike and continue the ride.


Thank you. I shall. Looking at riding in the morning.  Thanks everyone for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You may need to lower it a few mm. It does look like you're stretching a tad to the pedal in that picture. I know you're not comfortable with that standover but it's actually fine. In the olden days, there were only road seatposts so top tubes were high and nobody got their junk in a mess. You just get smart about it and lean over when you need to mount, dismount, and stop. It's not ideal for gnarly mountain biking but you know what? That's a bit down the road and hopefully your life will straighten itself out and your situation will improve.

In the meantime, you look fine and mostly: YOU WILL GET USED TO IT. As a woman into vintage mountain bikes, I've gotten used to high top tubes that are not sloping and I can't say I've ever had an issue with standover.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> As a woman into vintage mountain bikes, I've gotten used to high top tubes that are not sloping and I can't say I've ever had an issue with standover.


Is that sort of like a woman into vintage washing machines?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

heyyall said:


> Is that sort of like a woman into vintage washing machines?


Totally. Except our rocks are a little older now and the rivers are even dirtier.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> Totally. Except our rocks are a little older now and the rivers are even dirtier.


Well, as this thread has confirmed, fit is important for riding pleasure.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread is full of win.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This thread is full of win.


You know, when you start a thread with a pile of sh...crap, sometimes you find a kernel of truth.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Sometime I feel like I am on my tip toes. Biggest issue I have is stand over height.
> 
> Mookie - I ride often, my normal loop is around 5 to 7 miles. You can look at my Strava page.
> 
> Terry Fuston | Cyclist on Strava


5-7 miles is a good start, nothing wrong with that. Try increasing your distance, maybe head out on a 10 miler on the weekend one of these days. Strava will be good so that you can easily track your progress.

Also, try walking every day. Walk to the store if you can. Or take a 20-30 minute stroll in the morning to start the day. Anything to stay active and keep that metabolism fired up.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Kona, you don't look like 5'7. And that 19 inch bike looks fine on you.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Are the tires different from the last bike build to this one? Might have some feeling of drag from the tires.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Kona, have you always been a man of such, *ahem* "carriage"? It may be your weight causing early fatigue, and not the bike size.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

OP adding his photo puts things into better perspective.....Stick with the large!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Are the tires different from the last bike build to this one? Might have some feeling of drag from the tires.


Yeah. They are IRC Myhtros XC. They have a folding bead and I don't know what they are made of but the have a really soft sidewall. They seem to never be at the right PSI and often slide around under my weight.



> Kona, have you always been a man of such, *ahem* "carriage"? It may be your weight causing early fatigue, and not the bike size.


Yeah, I have always been over 200. I was around 230 when I was smoking. I quit in '08. I have never had any other bike make me as tired as this one does. Maybe the frame or bike weighs too much.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Riding on the road, bike paths, or off road?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

My loop is 1/3 road, 1/3 dirt, 1/3 light gravel.


----------



## rndmrdr (Nov 10, 2011)

How wide are those tires? A lightweight xc tire like that probably isn't the best for your weight and will likely feel squirrely no matter what. Beefier tires might weigh a bit more but give you a better ride.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

26x2.1". I have always ridden 2.1 or 2.2 inch tires. Never had a folding bead tire before.


----------



## gatorgrizz27 (Feb 12, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Yeah. They are IRC Myhtros XC. They have a folding bead and I don't know what they are made of but the have a really soft sidewall. They seem to never be at the right PSI and often slide around under my weight.
> 
> Yeah, I have always been over 200. I was around 230 when I was smoking. I quit in '08. I have never had any other bike make me as tired as this one does. Maybe the frame or bike weighs too much.


They look like an XC race tire, should be plenty fast rolling at the right PSI. I don't know what it would be for you but I'd try around 40-45 if you aren't worried about traction in fast corners. Low PSI will make a bike feel super slow and like you're riding though sand or mud. If the reach it to far go to a 50mm stem, they're better anyway.

It's not the bike that weighs too much. I weigh 160 and ride a 19" 2004 Hardrock frame with a 1x9 drivetrain, most of my friends betch at me that they can't keep up on the longer climbs.

Don't forget the heat factor as well now that it's warming up in most of the country. A 10 mile loop on a 70 degree day is a totally different animal than on a 90 degree day.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I try to keep the tires at 50 PSI. I like the tires to be rock hard, always have. I think I am running a 50mm stem, or something smaller. It's really small.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Yeah, I have always been over 200. I was around 230 when I was smoking. I quit in '08. I have never had any other bike make me as tired as this one does. Maybe the frame or bike weighs too much.


Kona, listen closely... are you listening? Are you sure.

IT IS NOT THE BIKE OR THE TIRES OR THE FRAME MAKING YOU TIRED!!!!!!!
It's your weight and the diabetes. My son is Type 1 and he's more tired than an average person. Add that to the extra 100lbs you're carrying and you're going to be more tired than you were even a couple of months ago. 
The fit looks fine. Lower the seat a tiny bit. 
Ride more, eat well, Keep up with your sugar levels. Don't let them vary too much or you'll get even more tired.
Don't be so impatient. Give it time, give yourself time to get used to the diabetes.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Kona0197, I too once weighed 235lbs....and it freaking SUCKED. Once I quit smoking and eating like it was my last meal on Earth, my motivation to ride increased tenfold. Once that started happening - the weight flew off me. I went from a barrel-gut 43 waist to a 31, in about 3 years(I did it intentionally SLOW.....because the hanging skin flaps from rapid weight loss are actually WORSE than the fat itself!). Tying my own shoes used to require holding my breath and going for it. 

After being short and pudgy for most of my adult life - I finally wanted to prove to myself I indeed owned a set of six-pack abs. The health and mental benefits outweigh just about anything else on Earth. Losing all the extra pounds reversed my hypertension, congestive heart failure and borderline Diabetes condition. You can also DO it too, man!!!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My usual size is 17-18", currently riding a 19" and don't experience what you describe. In my case the most notable differences are stand over and top tube length but already got used to that so feels just like my regular size until I have to dismount.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

dirt farmer said:


> Moran??!!
> 
> View attachment 894748
> 
> ...


Yes moran. I suppose your new, and don't recall the f88me story. So, I'll forgive your ignorance.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

wtf is a sock troll?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

bigfruits said:


> wtf is a sock troll?


There are lovely descriptions in Wikipedia and urban dictionary, but in a nutshell, they are people with multiple accounts that are highly skilled at using them to generate a wide range of emotions.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

bigfruits said:


> wtf is a sock troll?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

mbmb65 said:


> Yes moran. I suppose your new, and don't recall the f88me story. So, I'll forgive your ignorance.


"your" new?? Who exactly should be forgiving ignorance? LOL


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

dirt farmer said:


> "your" new?? Who exactly should be forgiving ignorance? LOL


Ooh, la, la. You got me. Nice work!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

oh good lord.

giant man noob complains of frame weight.

shift your damn focus from the ill conceived negative nuances of the bike and ride the ****ing thing.

go have fun. go fast. go slow. climb a hill and fail...then climb it again the next day and beat it.


giant man noob whining about nonsense...jeebus


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Deleted.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

im starting to like Kona0197. nailed with insults and stays civilized about it. 

OP - your posts help my work day go by faster. keep it up but dont be so fast to dismiss suggestions/recommendations. 

if you jump on the bike and pedal for 20 seconds does it feel heavy/sluggish (bike issue)or does this happen after you start sweating a bit (health issue)?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

It feels heavy to me when I first start a ride and during the ride. The frame is overbuilt and I'm not using the lightest parts. My previous bikes before this one felt lighter and more nimble and I weighed the same back then.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> It feels heavy to me when I first start a ride and during the ride. The frame is overbuilt and I'm not using the lightest parts. My previous bikes before this one felt lighter and more nimble and I weighed the same back then.


Maybe it is a few pounds heavier, but relative to the entire "system" of rider and bike (which is the total mass you need to move) being over 300lbs, even a 3lb difference for example is only a 1% increase on the whole. That's not going to make suddenly make anything feel like dragging concrete. Stop looking at the bike as a problem i.e. it's the wrong size, it's too heavy, it's not my favorite color (j/k). 99% of what happens on a bike is the rider. Quit the negativity and go ride.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Mookie said:


> That bike is fine for christ's sake. Just ride it. Start easy and build up to longer distances. It's called fitness and right now at 285 lbs you are officially out of shape. Don't worry about the bike.


Oh yeah ^
Ride more, eat less. You'll save money with both ventures and living and working gets easier too. From where i'm sitting your position on the bike looks excellent. 
It's much easier, smarter, and productive to control your weight with diet. It only takes a few minutes to eat what it can take hours to burn off, and did I mention you'll save money? how bout time?
It's nice to have time to tinker, but messing with the bike is also costing you time, money, and giving you an excuse that makes it ok for you not to ride.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Got out today for 5.7 miles. You all are correct. It's just me. For some strange reason it takes more energy for me to get out and ride. Great day for a ride.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> Got out today for 5.7 miles. You all are correct. It's just me. For some strange reason it takes more energy for me to get out and ride. Great day for a ride.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

theMeat said:


> Oh yeah ^
> Ride more, eat less. You'll save money with both ventures and living and working gets easier too. From where i'm sitting your position on the bike looks excellent.
> It's much easier, smarter, and productive to control your weight with diet. It only takes a few minutes to eat what it can take hours to burn off, and did I mention you'll save money? how bout time?
> It's nice to have time to tinker, but messing with the bike is also costing you time, money, and giving you an excuse that makes it ok for you not to ride.


Good points, it gets easier!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Got out today for 5.7 miles. You all are correct. It's just me. For some strange reason it takes more energy for me to get out and ride. Great day for a ride.


Nicely done. Keep up the good work, Kona.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

How much time before a thread pops up about how something broke?

Prove me wrong and deal with it on your own and be a drama-free kona.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

My prediction is the next thread will be another bike swap thread since this one failed to achieve the desired result.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm waiting. Something will happen.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> My prediction is the next thread will be another bike swap thread since this one failed to achieve the desired result.


I don't recall asking anyone here to do a bike swap. Maybe you should read the thread over again? :nono:


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I don't recall asking anyone here to do a bike swap. Maybe you should read the thread over again? :nono:


He was making a prediction on a future action, not referring to anything you said in this thread.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Mookie said:


> He was making a prediction on a future action, not referring to anything you said in this thread.


Exactly.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Got out today for 5.7 miles. You all are correct. It's just me. For some strange reason it takes more energy for me to get out and ride. Great day for a ride.


It's not a strange reason. You're diabetic and you're bigger than you've ever been. Both will rob you of energy before you ever throw a leg over your bike. Riding your bike will help both problems.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

That bike could use a lighter fork, faster rims and disc brakes, preferably the new Shimano XTs with good strength and modulation. I wonder whether the rim brakes are safe for Kona's weight.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> How much time before a thread pops up about how something broke?
> 
> Prove me wrong and deal with it on your own and be a drama-free kona.


This place would shrivel up and die without drama...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> I wonder whether the rim brakes are safe for Kona's weight.


They work. Well sort of. They have their issues.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> They work. Well sort of. They have their issues.


Sounds like somebody around here. Oh wait, you said the brakes work. Never mind.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> They work. Well sort of. They have their issues.


See? Guys, anyone has a spare pair of hydro brakes for Kona? I am sure he will be grateful and that he will pay it forward.

While at it, can someone please help him get his business off the ground? He needs just a little help from a graphic designer: Help with graphic design » Forum Post by kona0197

His chances of succeeding would be greatly enhanced if he could get a legal copy of Windows 8 - anyone has a spare DVD with a not yet activated installation?
Kona » Windows 8

Thanks for your help!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, if he never asks, how will he receive? And continuously receive? And continuously receive? ...


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> His chances of succeeding would be greatly enhanced if he could get a legal copy of Windows 8 - anyone has a spare DVD with a not yet activated installation?
> Kona » Windows 8


Kona0197! you spent the $40 bucks that guy sent you for Win8 on something else?
im back to disliking you although your threads kick ass.

did you end up getting a free network adapter from the last post you wrote in the link below?
Kona » Windows 8


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

a slightly smaller frame will not lose you much weight at all. 

i have a 28lb mtb, and a 35lb fat bike. The fat bike tires me out from rolling resistance...but not weight. I dont even feel the weight much because traction makes up for it. there are many factors that make a bike feel sluggish, but you have a hardtail with skinny hard tires. i'm sure the bike is fine. rolling along smoother stuff, and you wont feel that weight much. I really only feel bike weight when i pick the thing up with my hands. Unless you're doing gnarly tech, or super steep climbs, i wouldnt worry bout it. Just ride more! i've been riding for 4-5 years and still get tired. it's all part of it.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

No, I still have that copy of Windows 8. It just has issues with activation. That guy sent me a copy of Windows 8, no money given to me. Why would I get a free network adapter? I didn't ask for one. :madman:


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

the guy said he sent you the $40 via paypal because he thought there may be issues activating a foreign copy of the software!

from your thread:

"Just to clarify things here, I enabled kona to purchase Win 8 by forwarding him the funds via Paypal to download the $40 discounted version from Microsoft... hence his key would be legitimate and there should be no issue with contacting MS support to have it re-activated over the phone. 

The reason I did it this way rather than purchase a copy here in Oz and send it to him was/is because of the regional differences, and that he may have had issues activating a product key that was assigned to a different region. Well that's what the lady at MS told me, so I opted for the 'download a copy in his own region' method to avoid any potential installation/activation hiccups."


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

The only thing I've learned from skimming this thread is:

Kona is massive, not only in his trolling abilities, but in his girth as well.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> the guy said he sent you the $40 via paypal because he thought there may be issues activating a foreign copy of the software!


No I didn't spend the money on anything else. I used the money he gave me and bought a copy of Windows 8. I then got an email from Microsoft with a COA code and a link to download a copy of Windows 8.



> Kona is massive, not only in his trolling abilities, but in his girth as well.


I'm not a troll, nor do I need to be made fun of. :nono:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> I dont even feel the weight much because traction makes up for it.


But you don't ride with a box of donuts in your hand either.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey kona you should sign up for this show. You could be the one that lives of stuff that you get off the forums.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> I'm not a troll, nor do I need to be made fun of. :nono:


Then you're an idiot and yes you do.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL , the more i read Konas posts and threads the more i believe he is a genius and he has made an art form of taking the piss over the years, i mean you couldnt make this **** up, Kona has successfully puled the wool over every bodies eyes and is sitting back laughing at just how stupid people really are.

I actually dont mind Kona, i think he provides great value and humour to the forum and he seems like a decent bloke/alter ego, congrats Kona, you win the title of the biggest piss taker on MTBR lol, and i seriously respect that lol.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I hear ya Tone's, and hope all is well with you, but there's a difference between stupidity and kindness. If there is karma he's gonna get it in the end. It's not just mtbr, he's international, just google "Kona0197 help" and there's pages of [email protected] to back up everyone's claims.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

theMeat said:


> I hear ya Tone's, and hope all is well with you, but there's a difference between stupidity and kindness. If there is karma he's gonna get it in the end. It's not just mtbr, he's international, just google "Kona0197 help" and there's pages of [email protected] to back up everyone's claims.


Bwahahaha buddy, funny stuff i hope your well mate, but this is what i mean, just how silly is he if he is on multiple forums getting all this free stuff?
Maybe the people giving it to him are the silly ones (no offence to the peeps that have shown great kindness in donating him bikes and parts)
I really dont know what to think, but as i said one couldnt make this stuff up, its priceless lol, i just dont know what to think.
No offence intended to you Kona if you are actually legit.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Such love around here.... 

Kona just ride the damn bike and enjoy it. Work on your health and the ride will get better in time. When you feel tired, keep going and push on.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

deke505 said:


> Hey kona you should sign up for this show. You could be the one that lives of stuff that you get off the forums.


Kona, this actually has potential. You might make some royalties and get a handsome check up front. I'm sure they can protect your identity and you day job here and other where can continue without missing a beat.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know, Tone's... He certainly hasn't pulled any wool over my eyes. I don't understand why people keep feeding the troll but at least it makes for some good threads. I guess as long as you put a smiley or winky face at the end if your posts it makes everything just peachy.  <-- see


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> just google "Kona0197 help" and there's pages of [email protected] to back up everyone's claims.


If you would bother to investigate those leads you would see a majority of them are simply asking for help with computer related issues or other problems. Only a few are about getting anything from others. And the reason there is so many is because Wincustomize.com, where I have been a member for over a decade, has forums tied in to 5 other forums. So you are getting multiple leads on the same thread.

You all should feel ashamed. Picking on me just to make yourselves feel better. Do you not have better things to do?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

First post, in a really odd thread.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

tiretracks said:


> First post, in a really odd thread.


Most of Kona's posts are odd. He's a real piece of work.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

But in a good way, right?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Kona, you make me laugh, you make me cry, you make me wonder. You certainly make things interesting around here. 

Just keep riding that bike.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

A bit too hot for me to ride today. Temps above 70 have a strange effect on me.  As for being here, I was thinking about logging out for awhile.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> A bit too hot for me to ride today. Temps above 70 have a strange effect on me.  As for being here, I was thinking about logging out for awhile.


Above 70 degrees is too warm for you? :skep:

Perhaps it's time to migrate back North to your Summer home in Alaska? :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've never been to Alaska and never lived more than 3 months outside of Oregon. Temps above 70 give me headaches, dizzy spells, and sometime nose bleeds. It has something to do with my inner ear, yet no Doctor has been able to figure it out completely. I'm also very light sensitive, and sunglasses don't always cut it.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I've never been to Alaska and never lived more than 3 months outside of Oregon. Temps above 70 give me headaches, dizzy spells, and sometime nose bleeds. It has something to do with my inner ear, yet no Doctor has been able to figure it out completely. I'm also very light sensitive, and sunglasses don't always cut it.


Kona, I think you need to go back to Mars. Earth isn't very good for you, it would seem.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Rolls eyes...


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Kona0197 said:


> A bit too hot for me to ride today. Temps above 70 have a strange effect on me.  As for being here, I was thinking about logging out for awhile.


Is it cooler in the mornings? Is it possible to ride in the early morning?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah. I usually ride in the mornings. Just had errands to run today. Looking to get out tomorrow morning.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Kona I thought you were logging off for awhile.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I said I was thinking about it. Did you miss that part? And why does it matter?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Kona, I like having you around.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Kona, your approach to life is ridiculous. This has to be a big joke because no one with a sane mind would behave like you do. I have read through your posts on other sites aside from MTBR and am quite appalled. Either you are king of all trolls or seriously sick in the head; I'm going with the latter. 

Anyone who goes along with this crap is just trying to get a kick out of the stupidity or brain dead themselves. I've seen suckers sending this guy mountain bike parts and computer parts only for him to b*tch about them. I have zero respect for any of it. ut:


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Kona, your approach to life is ridiculous. This has to be a big joke because no one with a sane mind would behave like you do. I have read through your posts on other sites aside from MTBR and am quite appalled. Either you are king of all trolls or seriously sick in the head.


This is indeed the $64,000 question. I really feel he is revealing his true nature (and not a troll) but you just never know. Or maybe a combination of both.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kona for some reason I picture you ripping up the trails with this attached to your bike.
"Totally awesome dude" 
Turbospoke - The Bicycle Exhaust System - YouTube


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Gordon Shumway I don't appreciate your comments. I am NOT a troll. I never *****ed about the parts that were given to me, in fact I have them right here, installed on the Specialized. Every one of them is accounted for. So bite me.

I'm not sick in the head, I just suffer from multiple mental issues that no one here cares about, and that's all I will say about it.

It is a shame you choose to pick on me for the issues I have instead of trying to find out what's wrong and maybe lend some word of encouragement. True colors indeed.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Kona0197 said:


> Gordon Shumway I don't appreciate your comments. I am NOT a troll. I never *****ed about the parts that were given to me, in fact I have them right here, installed on the Specialized. Every one of them is accounted for. So bite me.
> 
> I'm not sick in the head, I just suffer from multiple mental issues that no one here cares about, and that's all I will say about it.
> 
> It is a shame you choose to pick on me for the issues I have instead of trying to find out what's wrong and maybe lend some word of encouragement. True colors indeed.


I'll bite. What is wrong?


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Anyone who goes along with this crap is just trying to get a kick out of the stupidity or brain dead themselves. I've seen suckers sending this guy mountain bike parts and computer parts only for him to b*tch about them. I have zero respect for any of it. ut:


Actually, I like Kona's threads, not because I enjoy mocking Kona's escapades, but because I enjoy reading the posts of folks who lose their minds yelling at Kona, which I have done on a couple occasions myself.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

The only thing wrong right now if the people here on MTBR who choose to pick on me. Getting kinda of sick of it. Even if I say things that warrant being picked on I still don't need to be picked on to the extent most of you go to. It's ridiculous, and it hurts.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Kona, i just want you to know i enjoy your antics around here, i admit im not sure if your legit or a genius piss taker, maybe both lol, but i enjoy your input around here mate, and i do care if youve got a few issues, your not alone, everybody has a bit of baggage, you can PM me any time if your not feeling great and want a chat,
cheers


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Tone's, I really appreciate it.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the bike fit looks good as well although the idea trending when I got my bike in the early 2000's was more stand-over room than Kona's bike allows (my guesstimate from looking at the photo). I also think that is/was more important in the maneuvering of more technical trail riding. As using the bike currently for exercise and not heavy trail rides, it should not prove to be an issue.

The bike may be heavy or just feel heavy. Look at the tires as per rolling resistance and get a tire that better fits the needs and riding surfaces if need be.

It's nice to see both the genuine encouragement and support by many and you're getting out to ride.

Kona- if your memory is good, you may just find it too easy to recall riding being more easy when you were a few years younger. 
I do. 
I rode pretty often although I was never in top shape. I'm just now wanting to get back to riding and I know all things physical are going to be more of a chore. It's been nearly 10 years since I was more active and I want to ease into it in a healthy way.

In any case, dwelling on a good memory that reminds you how much easier it felt or thoughts of an overly heavy bike will just wear you down. *Shut that off now* and concentrate on the scenery, the pleasant air outside and the fact that you can enjoy an inexpensive form of entertainment that pays health dividends. Think of errands you can run on your bike. Meet and talk to people along the way. Think of your time on the bike as recess. A mental vacation from normal stress.
Look for excuses to ride and get out for an extra trip from time to time when you feel like something at a local coffee house or smoothie shop. Pack a book or magazine and ride to a park to sit in the sun or shade of a tree and peruse your reading material. If you open your mind to other things, there is no longer room for the other crap !!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> The only thing wrong right now if the people here on MTBR who choose to pick on me. Getting kinda of sick of it. Even if I say things that warrant being picked on I still don't need to be picked on to the extent most of you go to. It's ridiculous, and it hurts.


Some folks are picking on you, sure. Other folks just lose their cool because they want you to enjoy your bike and get some exercise. I get the impression there's a lot of folks who want to see you beat diabetes.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> I think the bike fit looks good as well although the idea trending when I got my bike in the early 2000's was more stand-over room than Kona's bike allows (my guesstimate from looking at the photo). I also think that is/was more important in the maneuvering of more technical trail riding. As using the bike currently for exercise and not heavy trail rides, it should not prove to be an issue.
> 
> The bike may be heavy or just feel heavy. Look at the tires as per rolling resistance and get a tire that better fits the needs and riding surfaces if need be.
> 
> ...


First of all, thank you for the kind words, I appreciate it. As for the fit, it rides fine, just pinches me you know where when I straddle the bike. For this reason I think the bike is too big for me, as a 17 inch does not do this, and I have ridden a 17 inch all of my life. The bike is heavy, it has extra gussets everywhere and is built like a tank, with a heavy RockShox fork, and a heavy wheelset. It's fun to ride, and I love getting out, just seems my older rides were much, much lighter. It may all be in my head. Nothing has seemed right lately.



> I get the impression there's a lot of folks who want to see you beat diabetes.


Count me as one of them. I don't like dealing with needles everyday.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No argument on seats and how / where they get our attention ... lol

If the seat is not an exact of what you had before it could be the seat itself, or if it can be tilted, moved forward or aft, you do have some variables. It still amazes me as to what seemingly unrelated things can have a major impact or effect so it might be worth experimenting.
As for weight, I'm thinking the Über experienced road biker can feel even slight differences in weight on a light extremely efficient bike. 
As for burly fat tire iron turds, (some mtn bikes) I'm not sure rolling flats and a few moderate inclines will do much in a the way of costing energy just b/c one is a few pounds heavier than another. Definitely going up steeper hills or doing a lot of climbs will take a toll on a bike a few pounds heavier.
Even if the bike is 6 # heavier (lets say), you are doing yourself a service by getting more exercise for your mile than on the previous bike. 
Why are you out there ... ?
For the Exercise !! 

I don't belong to a gym but I picture some that go there driving around the lot a few times looking for a good parking spot near the door. Then they go inside and jog around an oval circuit for 45 minutes to exercise... ... after they wasted time trying to save a few precious steps going in the facility. 
Maybe I'm wrong and all vehicles at these places are parked in the back forty leaving all the good spots open.

It could be the bike feels like a dog because the gearing is different than your other bike was. Something as simple as that makes the bike feel less efficient and the obvious blame goes to the bike rather than different components. The way you describe the frame does make it sound beefier though.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was talking about the top tube hurting me in that place that hurts when I straddle the bike, like when I am at a stop and off the saddle. The saddle itself is fine, no complaints there. The bike is geared differently, I've always had a 21 or 24 speed bike, I've rarely had a 27 speed bike. It climbs really well, has many gear combos to choose from.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kona0197 said:


> I was talking about the top tube hurting me in that place that hurts when I straddle the bike, like when I am at a stop and off the saddle. The saddle itself is fine, no complaints there. The bike is geared differently, I've always had a 21 or 24 speed bike, I've rarely had a 27 speed bike. It climbs really well, has many gear combos to choose from.


Okay, gotcha. 
I figured in that sense, it is too big picturing you standing over the tube from your photo, just wasn't thinking about how often or practical of problem it actually would be.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Kona, it looks like you were working the mtbr night shift last night. Did you really say the bike was too heavy because of the gussets or was that just a result of posting on too much caffeine and no sleep?

What is the specialized bike you talked about above? I thought the recent lot of parts were going to a friend's bike. The way you post was written it sounds like you have two bikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> Kona, it looks like you were working the mtbr night shift last night. Did you really say the bike was too heavy because of the gussets or was that just a result of posting on too much caffeine and no sleep?
> 
> What is the specialized bike you talked about above? I thought the recent lot of parts were going to a friend's bike. The way you post was written it sounds like you have two bikes.


Kona I'm with you on the gusset debate. I once weighed my bike with all the gussets. And then removed all the gussets and weighed it again. The weight penalty for gussets was huge. So when I put the frame back together I left the gussets off. My frame is now as light as a feather but a bit flexy. 
Damn gussets! :incazzato:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Kona0197 said:


> The only thing wrong right now if the people here on MTBR who choose to pick on me. Getting kinda of sick of it. Even if I say things that warrant being picked on I still don't need to be picked on to the extent most of you go to. It's ridiculous, and it hurts.


Target of opportunity. If you don't present yourself as a target there is no opportunity, you know what I mean? I don't know what the back story is and I'm pretty sure I don't want to know, just stop presenting yourself as a target. Works on forums and in meatspace too. If your bike hurts you when you stand over it, quit standing over it. Their great for pedaling, not so much as a stool.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Kona, I couldn't care less about your mental issues or your constant complaints about your bike that you ride on flat trails/paths. This will be the last time I acknowledge your existence because I come to this site for fun, not to be a counselor or donator. You are a leach on society and I have no issues pointing this out after reading you posts on this site along with the other sites you cry on. As far as you other guys who like Kona's ridiculous posts, get a life. Flame suit on. Quite barfing on these forums, Kona. Go ride your bike and shut the f*ck up!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Kona makes trolling so much easier - hence the fanatical following he gets. Then he always manages to attract a few new suckers through his great piss taking capabilitirs. You are a genius Kona!


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Gordon Shumway said:


> As far as you other guys who like Kona's ridiculous posts, get a life. Flame suit on.


Sorry, my life only matters when people who think they have a life lose their mind ranting at fictional personas on the interwebs.rft:


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Slow Danger said:


> Sorry, my life only matters when people who think they have a life lose their mind ranting at fictional personas on the interwebs.rft:


Good one buddy. You're right, I don't have a life. You seem to be a hotshot around here with some of your posts, arrogance is not a good attribute to have throughout life.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> What is the specialized bike you talked about above? I thought the recent lot of parts were going to a friend's bike. The way you post was written it sounds like you have two bikes.


I ride a '03 Specialized Hardrock. I have pictures of it here in this thread. All of the parts that were donatoed are hung on this frame except one tire, I ga\ve that to a friend that needed it.



> Kona I'm with you on the gusset debate. I once weighed my bike with all the gussets. And then removed all the gussets and weighed it again. The weight penalty for gussets was huge. So when I put the frame back together I left the gussets off. My frame is now as light as a feather but a bit flexy.


Thanks for the laugh DJ. Compared to my last bike this one is overbuilt, but I see what you are saying. 



> Target of opportunity. If you don't present yourself as a target there is no opportunity, you know what I mean?


Got it, thank you. Still, people do not have to be so mean. :nono:



> You are a leach on society and I have no issues pointing this out after reading you posts on this site along with the other sites you cry on. As far as you other guys who like Kona's ridiculous posts, get a life.


Whatever. I actually pity you. You must be going through a rough patch in life right now. You never bothered to get to know me before you judge me. You just base you thoughts on everything you read on the internet. Because everything on the internet is true right? ut:

Oh look he even left me some rep. Thanks!!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> I ride a '03 Specialized Hardrock. I have pictures of it herein this thread. All of the parts that were donatoed are hung on this frame except one tire, I ga\ve that to a friend that needed it.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh DJ. Compared to my last bike this one is overbuilt, but I see what you are saying.
> 
> ...


Kona, did you forget about the negative rep you left me first? That was my response to it, b*tch tits.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I left you the negative rep because of the remarks you made towards me, and you deserved it. I don't give negative rep often. Thought you said you were never gonna talk to me again? Perhaps I should edit my ignore list.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Kona0197 said:


> I ride a '03 Specialized Hardrock. I have pictures of it here in this thread. All of the parts that were donatoed are hung on this frame except one tire, I ga\ve that to a friend that needed it.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh DJ. Compared to my last bike this one is overbuilt, but I see what you are saying.
> 
> ...


And the cycle perpetuates itself. I think I'm beginning to see a trend. Good luck with your fight to get fit.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

tiretracks said:


> And the cycle perpetuates itself. I think I'm beginning to see a trend. Good luck with your fight to get fit.


Yeah, its unrelentingly consistent.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't understand. What cycle are you talking about? 

I'm out to ride.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> I was talking about the top tube hurting me in that place that hurts when I straddle the bike, like when I am at a stop and off the saddle. The saddle itself is fine, no complaints there. The bike is geared differently, I've always had a 21 or 24 speed bike, I've rarely had a 27 speed bike. It climbs really well, has many gear combos to choose from.


Dont worry about the top tube touching your balls when your stationary, imo it doesnt matter, when was the last time you stacked and took out your package on the top tube? ive never done it, its not like your pulling DJ tricks are you?
Just ride and enjoy bro, everybodies feet should only just be touching the ground if they are on their saddle and its the correct height, the bike looks fine, make the best of it until one day you might come accross another frame, but the bike looks a sweet size for you imo, its better having a size to big than a size to small imo, cheers


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> I was talking about the top tube hurting me in that place that hurts when I straddle the bike, like when I am at a stop and off the saddle. The saddle itself is fine, no complaints there. The bike is geared differently, I've always had a 21 or 24 speed bike, I've rarely had a 27 speed bike. It climbs really well, has many gear combos to choose from.


Suck it up and deal with the lack of standover height. For those of us who're short it's a luxury that we often don't have...so no sympathy. Adapt to the bike and ride it till you can manage to wrangle a smaller frame.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Good one buddy. You're right, I don't have a life. You seem to be a hotshot around here with some of your posts, arrogance is not a good attribute to have throughout life.


Gordon, it's just having a bit of fun with the online medium. Didn't intend for it to be personal. People are often very different in real life than their online personas. Real life has humbled me time and again. And will keep doing so. Then I will die.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Slow Danger said:


> Gordon, it's just having a bit of fun with the online medium. Didn't intend for it to be personal. People are often very different in real life than their online personas. Real life has humbled me time and again. And will keep doing so. Then I will die.


Fair enough and sorry for lashing out. I totally agree about real life versus online. I have met people on here in real life that will be friends of mine going forward and what happens here stays here. Again, I apologize for attacking you and realize it was immature in hind site.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Gordon - I would like to apologize for my behavior towards you. It was not right, nor appropriate. No hard feelings.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I just got back from a ride. I'm beat.

Today's tunes: ABIII by Alter Bridge, Load by Metallica

I got in 6.1 miles. It felt effortless mostly because I listened to music this time around. I don't normally take music with me.

If you are curious why I am squinting, suffice it to say it was bright out.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 5/25/14 near Lebanon | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Tone's said:


> Dont worry about the top tube touching your balls when your stationary, imo it doesnt matter, when was the last time you stacked and took out your package on the top tube? ive never done it, its not like your pulling DJ tricks are you?
> Just ride and enjoy bro, everybodies feet should only just be touching the ground if they are on their saddle and its the correct height, the bike looks fine, make the best of it until one day you might come accross another frame, but the bike looks a sweet size for you imo, its better having a size to big than a size to small imo, cheers


I can't recall reading a post on here that was about ball touching, but so full of bike wisdom as well.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was referring to that when I said the top tube pinches me in that sensitive place a few posts ago.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

mbmb65 said:


> He's also a complete moran.


Don't know about Kona, but you really should spell check when accusing others of being moronic.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Yep, I know the feeling. Two of my bikes would be considered too tall for me. I have ridden too small and too large frames quite a bit, and unless the terrain is challenging to me, I tend to prefer the larger frames. It no longer matters what your TT clearance is if you can clean everything...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I have no issues while out on the trail. No worries!!


----------



## rndmrdr (Nov 10, 2011)

good job kona keep us updated


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Fair enough and sorry for lashing out. I totally agree about real life versus online. I have met people on here in real life that will be friends of mine going forward and what happens here stays here. Again, I apologize for attacking you and realize it was immature in hind site.


No problem, Gordon. We all have posts we wish we could take back. I have many.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kona0197 said:


> I was referring to that when I said the top tube pinches me in that sensitive place a few posts ago.


So the top tube pinched you behind your ear.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kona0197 said:


> Well I just got back from a ride. I'm beat.
> 
> Today's tunes: ABIII by Alter Bridge, Load by Metallica
> 
> ...


Great.
I hope a lot of your questions / concerns were answered along this thread. It seems like you can move beyond that and focus on getting out and putting down some miles (like you noted in your post).

I like the odo to see what I've done and equate it to how strong or weak I'm feeling but I'm also thinking of days I've went out even though I wasn't feeling strong and didn't bother to see a wimpy mileage count b/c the important thing was Just Getting Out, be it 1.85 miles or 3.25. 
Sometimes the slight headache or blues feeling gets fixed by some moderate exercise.... at least in my case. Yet the first thought was scrapping the ride plan. 
Just keep on and the more you do and post about it, the more positive this thread gets as you keep yourself accountable. Win Win


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

bachman1961 said:


> Sometimes the slight headache or blues feeling gets fixed by some moderate exercise.... at least in my case. Yet the first thought was scrapping the ride plan.


Yup. There have been very few days that I've regretted riding, but there have been many days that I've regretted not riding.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Don't get locked into riding the same loop or route every day, mix it up, go ride up a hill, see some new trail or pavement. Keep it fresh as to not get bored. Increase you mileage in small increments, 10% per week is plenty.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> Don't know about Kona, but you really should spell check when accusing others of being moronic.


Jeebus man, really?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, if you can show me an instance where it's accepted as correct that way I'll rescind my statement.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Starting out? I've been riding a mountain bike for many years now.


then, you should know about frame size and fit, right?

(posting since 2004)


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I do. I only realized after I traded my GT I-Drive frame for this frame when I got it home that it was a 19". It rides just fine, so no worries.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Hey, if you can show me an instance where it's accepted as correct that way I'll rescind my statement.


It is an internet sarcastic insult generally taken from pics like this and is used in many of forums.









** just showing you where it came from and that is used around and not calling you one


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Getting out to ride more often and beating diabetes may be a moot point now. Last few weeks my vision has been getting more and more blurry to the point that it gets hard to read big print or focus in on details. Thanks to my diabetes i am losing my sight. Don't know if I can stop it. I know my health care does not cover eye problems. I am scared.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Whoa, are you serious? So how long have you had this issue? Kinda surprised you haven't mentioned it until now. What does your doctor have to say about this? Are you sure its the diabetes or could it just be regular eye issues? Obviously hope it's the latter. Just go in and see what the doc says, and don't hesitate - do it ASAP.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Kona0197 said:


> Getting out to ride more often and beating diabetes may be a moot point now. Last few weeks my vision has been getting more and more blurry to the point that it gets hard to read big print or focus in on details. Thanks to my diabetes i am losing my sight. Don't know if I can stop it. I know my health care does not cover eye problems. I am scared.


Be proactive about it. Start here:

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO...=7179186/RK=0/RS=GqBicgAAFHugQGbDgZ8rr.VTo4Q-


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

It's been going on for the last few weeks, getting worse these last few days. I will talk to my diabetes Doctor on Tuesday.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

OK, good. Definitely stay on this.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Good one buddy. You're right, I don't have a life. You seem to be a hotshot around here with some of your posts, arrogance is not a good attribute to have throughout life.





Slow Danger said:


> Gordon, it's just having a bit of fun with the online medium. Didn't intend for it to be personal. People are often very different in real life than their online personas. Real life has humbled me time and again. And will keep doing so. Then I will die.





Gordon Shumway said:


> Fair enough and sorry for lashing out. I totally agree about real life versus online. I have met people on here in real life that will be friends of mine going forward and what happens here stays here. Again, I apologize for attacking you and realize it was immature in hind site.





Kona0197 said:


> Gordon - I would like to apologize for my behavior towards you. It was not right, nor appropriate. No hard feelings.


It's like a dang Full House episode up in here!

Hugs!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

whodaphuck said:


> Hey, if you can show me an instance where it's accepted as correct that way I'll rescind my statement.


 lol

Who would have thought whodaphuck would be the Spelling Police ? 
*Bueller*?.......*Bueller*?

Urban Dictionary: moran
4.

moran

The name of a city in the state of Kansas.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

dgw2jr said:


> It's like a dang Full House episode up in here!
> 
> Hugs!


Uh, it's not like we mind when you try to join in, but keep your hand off the tween's behind this time please.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a good reminder for me to review some of the benefits of riding and I'll post the link for kona and anybody else. 
Not sayin' others need this as a motivator b/c you can also use it as 30 reasons to get some friends or family out riding or taking up bicycling. 

If I think of it as 30 reasons to ride, it'll be tough to argue back when I come up with one or two reasons not to.

30 reasons to take up cycling - BikeRadar


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Got in 7.3 miles this morning. Vision seems to be OK, not very blurry today.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Good to hear. It seems like you've been getting out on the bike fairly often lately so good on you for that. I'd keep that doctor's appointment though, this is serious stuff.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

have you been checking your BS? If it's high for a long time, and you get it under control, sometimes it takes time for them to re-adjust. Keep your sugars down consistently and you should be OK. Long term, you need to get your eyes checked and see how much damage has been done.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I check my BS levels 4 to 8 times a day. My monthly average this month has been 155. Still to high, but manageable.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I check my BS levels 4 to 8 times a day. My monthly average this month has been 155. Still to high, but manageable.


Why are you measuring your ******** levels? I'm glad you do, btw.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

BS = Blood Sugar


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> BS = Blood Sugar


GOB knows this, she was making a joke.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Kona0197 said:


> Here is a photo I just took.
> 
> View attachment 894753


I found the problem; you are wearing crocs.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> BS = Blood Sugar


Kona you have been on here long enough it is time for you to get a sense of humour and stop taking things so seriously.:ciappa:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Mookie said:


> GOB knows this, she was making a joke.


A shred of truth makes for a better joke. That is perhaps why I laughed out loud when I read hers.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

heyyall said:


> A shred of truth makes for a better joke. That is perhaps why I laughed out loud when I read hers.


Lol, I laughed as well - great comedic timing on her part.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

kona0197 said:


> Getting out to ride more often and beating diabetes may be a moot point now. Last few weeks my vision has been getting more and more blurry to the point that it gets hard to read big print or focus in on details. Thanks to my diabetes i am losing my sight. Don't know if I can stop it. I know my health care does not cover eye problems. I am scared.





kona0197 said:


> I check my BS levels 4 to 8 times a day. My monthly average this month has been 155. Still to high, but manageable.


Do yourself a favor and do some research on your health problems instead of getting beat up on MTBR. YOU have to be the one that becomes an expert on what the signs and symptoms of your disease are, what causes them, and how to prevent them.

It takes a long time of very high blood sugar to affect your vision. 155 isn't that high. I'm talking blood sugar of 300+. Most diabetics that have consistently high blood sugars have toes, feet and legs lopped off long before their vision goes.

Quit whining; ride your bike, take the stairs instead of the elevator, park at the far end of the grocery store parking lot instead of circling it 5 times looking for a close spot.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Yeah, 155 isn't that high. You should be able to get that under control through your diet. Have you given any consideration to any other forms of exercise? Weight lifting has proven to be a very effective tool for weight loss as it is a weight bearing activity, running rates as another excellent one.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Exercise is great for many reasons, including fighting diabetes so keep it up. To control weight your biggest tool is controlling your diet. Kona, you easily need to loose 100 pounds, and relying on exercise for that isn't a smart plan.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Update?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

What kind of update did you want?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

I think he was just curious how you're doing. Didn't you go in to see the doc this week?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

No, no Doc visit this week. I did call my diabetes Doctor about the eyesight. They confirmed that losing my eyesight is a rear thing, and happens only when blood sugar levels have been running high and uncontrolled for a long time. My eyesight has been OK these last few days, so I am making an appointment with an eye Doctor to get it taken care of. I've been feeling pretty good these last few days. Preparing now to go out for a ride.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> Got out today for 5.7 miles. You all are correct. It's just me. For some strange reason it takes more energy for me to get out and ride. Great day for a ride.


Best post in this thread. Keep it up Kona.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Tone's said:


> Kona, i just want you to know i enjoy your antics around here, i admit im not sure if your legit or a genius piss taker, maybe both lol, but i enjoy your input around here mate, and i do care if youve got a few issues, your not alone, everybody has a bit of baggage, you can PM me any time if your not feeling great and want a chat,
> cheers


I always knew I liked you for a reason Tone. You're a standup guy.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> No, no Doc visit this week. I did call my diabetes Doctor about the eyesight. They confirmed that losing my eyesight is a rear thing, and happens only when blood sugar levels have been running high and uncontrolled for a long time. My eyesight has been OK these last few days, so I am making an appointment with an eye Doctor to get it taken care of. I've been feeling pretty good these last few days. Preparing now to go out for a ride.


Thanks for the update Kona. Go out get some exercise and watch that diet. Take care.

P.S. Those tires that you have will drift. It's normal. I have a set too.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

This Thread is Hilarious. Nine pages of arguing, comedy, and insults for a Bike that fits just fine. I'm no expert but anything smaller than that frame would look funny.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

crewjones said:


> This Thread is Hilarious. Nine pages of arguing, comedy, and insults for a Bike that fits just fine. I'm no expert but anything smaller than that frame would look funny.


Let's be honest...that frame looks kinda funny. Once he's successful at losing weight the scale will be more in balance but right now he looks like a circus bear on a kids bike.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I look much, much better on a 17.5 inch bike.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Define "better" for us 


Seriously, glad you are out getting some miles in.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Better stand over clearance, easier to mount.dismount, easier to handle, geomentry feels better to ride, shorter top tube means better position for riding. 19 inch frame is overkill for me at 5'7".


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Kona0197 said:


> Better stand over clearance, easier to mount.dismount, easier to handle, geomentry feels better to ride, shorter top tube means better position for riding. 19 inch frame is overkill for me at 5'7".


 When you have lost 100 + lbs. your preferences for bike fit criteria are likely to be vastly different. Keep after it, it doesn't get easier but you get healthier.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

That's true. However keep in mind I have been over 200 most of my life and have always ridden a 17.5" bike.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Look forward. Allow yourself to picture success. The biggest battles most people fight are with themselves, somehow we manage to be our own worst enemies. Victory is achieved day by day.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

I've always ridden 19" frames. My current bike is 21.5". I'm 6' tall. 21.5" sounds like it's too big but believe me it fits just perfect. Point being, different Geometry, and manufacturers plays a big role in frame size. One companies x size frame may not have the same fit as another companies x size frame. It looks like the bike fits judging by your picture. Keep riding it and don't stress over it, besides if you are just riding mostly pavement and gravel roads, a bit of a bigger bike shouldn't make too much difference.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Rod said:


> Best post in this thread. Keep it up Kona.


Agreed - Keep it up man!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

How's it going? Still gettin after it? Increasing your mileage? Goin harder?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Only update I can give you is that I don't feel like riding at all. Been thinking about putting the bike in storage for Summer and taking up some other hobbie, like swimming.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Kona0197 said:


> Only update I can give you is that I don't feel like riding at all. Been thinking about putting the bike in storage for Summer and taking up some other hobbie, like swimming.


 That's too bad, sorry to hear that. Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Only update I can give you is that I don't feel like riding at all. Been thinking about putting the bike in storage for Summer and taking up some other hobbie, like swimming.


:lol: Kona, you are special.

Just know that it isn't either swimming or biking. You could ride your bike to the pool, swim, and then return.

Walking is truly where it is at. Do some searches for "N.E.A.T." (non-exercise activity thermogenesis). It addresses the fallacy of the nearly impossible task of exercising yourself fit.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Only update I can give you is that I don't feel like riding at all. Been thinking about putting the bike in storage for Summer and taking up some other hobbie, like swimming.


I got a lightly used Speedo i could let you have. 
Oh, and you definitely don't want to go "One size too big" when sporting a Speedo


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Die, thread, die.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Finch Platte said:


> Die, thread, die.


There is still so much fun to be had. While I knowingly nibbled at his troll post, somebody will soon come by and pull the bobber under.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> There is still so much fun to be had. While I knowingly nibbled at his troll post, somebody will soon come by and pull the bobber under.


And you don't want to be a human bobber. Head above water pulled under and then drowned. Bummer!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Finch Platte said:


> Die, thread, die.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry for the remarks about wanting to quit mountain bikimg. I'm just having a very hard time coming up with time to get out and ride. No worries.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Seriously, try walking. I actually don't get as much exercise as I would like but I walk every day and I believe that it has helped me to keep weight down. Riding can be part of a healthy lifestyle but you probably won't be doing riding regularly enough to get your weight to were you want it to be.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tiretracks said:


> That's too bad, sorry to hear that. Good luck whatever you do.





tiretracks said:


> How's it going? Still gettin after it? Increasing your mileage? Goin harder?


ha. AZ, is that you?


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

I will follow kona to the swimming forums. I find his posts fascinating


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> ha. AZ, is that you?


You didn't. Lol


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

crewjones said:


> I will follow kona to the swimming forums. I find his posts fascinating


Money.

Sent from my Droid Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Bike&Fish said:


> Money.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Maxx using Tapatalk


Forgive me. I'm slow. Are saying the post was money or kona would be asking for money to fund the pool membership?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, I got distracted by Az. Kona, you want to quit biking because it takes too much time???

You know, we all have a gazillion things we DON'T WANT TO DO but we do them because that's what you do when you're a grown up. I hate doing the dishes but I do them. I hate working but I do it. Biking for exercise is a real *****. Exercising to lose weight is an even bigger *****. I totally get that but your life depends on it. So quit your yapping and get moving, big guy.

We all have doubts...wouldn't hurt you to work it out yourself without typing it every now and then....


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

heyyall said:


> Forgive me. I'm slow. Are saying the post was money or kona would be asking for money to fund the pool membership?


HA HA! Maybe both, now...


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Kona0197 said:


> Only update I can give you is that I don't feel like riding at all. Been thinking about putting the bike in storage for Summer and taking up some other hobbie, like swimming.


Dont limit your self to one specific thing. With fitness, consistency is far more important than intensity. Does not matter what you do, do SOMETHING every day.

I wake up at 4:45am every day. I ride my bike, surf, or go to the gym. Every day. I am done before my family even wakes up. I have time for this because i MADE time for it. I have always been in decent shape and active, yet in this year alone i have dropped 50lbs and am ripped, showing abs, and under 200lbs for the first time since HS. I did not accomplish this overnight, it was one day at a time.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Like many have said, if something is important, you make the time. So I made some time to ride. Got in 9.4 miles this morning.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 5/31/14 near Lebanon | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice work. Is this the longest ride on the new bike?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome progress.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep, longest ride so far. Looking to stretch it to 11 or 12 miles here soon. 

On a side note thanks Bro. You know for what.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool beans, Kona. Keep up the good work.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Got some bad news this morning. My best friend's bike got stolen.

EDIT: The Police found the bike! Awesome!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Got some bad news this morning. My best friend's bike got stolen.
> 
> EDIT: The Police found the bike! Awesome!


Damn man. You need a twitter account.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have one. To me it's useless. Twitter is too fast paced to keep up with. I have a hard enough time with Facebook. No one is forced to read what I post here.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

Maybe TV? The Kona Channel- All drama, ALL the time! 

Sent from my Droid Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

That's funny.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah... cuz it's true.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

The thread that keeps giving. 

Kona, the nearly stolen bike... :lol: I think we have just witnessed baiting as an form of art.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Baiting? I don't understand.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Baiting? I don't understand.


Yes. Baiting. Look it up.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah. I looked it up. And that was NOT my intention with any of my previous posts that were made today. Perhaps you misunderstood.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kona0197 said:


> Like many have said, if something is important, you make the time. So I made some time to ride. Got in 9.4 miles this morning.
> 
> Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 5/31/14 near Lebanon | Times and Records | Strava
> 
> View attachment 897588


haha ... Well Done !!

I got a call from my brother in-law yesterday (who is wanting to get in shape/control blood sugar etc...) as we were out riding. He's shopping for a bike and and I sent this just today by email.... just a different way of looking at it;

As per reasons to ride...

Thought of this the other day....

Time is a big reason / excuse for not exercising and I thought of riding the bike to work versus my car. I've done so a few times before but not yet made it a regular thing.


I can get to work in 15 mins real easy by car, 25 to 30 by bike. This means that I can get my bike commute in, and going uphill to, downhill home = 30 + 18 min ,, lets round off to 50 minutes by bike. Subtracting the car commute I'd be doing otherwise = minus 30 minutes so I get 50 minutes of bike exercise for a 20 minute difference in time. 

Also,, I have a book called *Drop Dead Healthy* .... it is fun to read, interesting and full of some cool facts and myths. I enjoyed it and got some good info at the same time.


 Drop Dead Healthy | AJ Jacobs - Official Website


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Kona0197 said:


> Baiting? I don't understand.


baiting about baiting.

absolutely classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

monogod said:


> baiting about baiting.
> 
> absolutely classic! :thumbsup:


 he has 10s of thousands of posts across his multiple forum accounts and has to look up baiting. :lol:

Don't worry, the post that the recovered bike is missing components is coming up soon.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> he has 10s of thousands of posts across his multiple forum accounts and has to look up baiting. :lol:
> 
> Don't worry, the post that the recovered bike is missing components is coming up soon.


Maybe he should install fenders on his bike with all the mud slinging going on.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey heyyall, maybe _you_ should look up baiting as it seems you are the one that wants to fight. Just let it go and drop it already.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

heyyall said:


> he has 10s of thousands of posts across his multiple forum accounts and has to look up baiting. :lol:


_"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to heyyall again" ~_ mtbr


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Home from work, crack open a beer and time to catch up the latest episode of The Kona Thread....


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey kona you really should contact the learning channel. Just think of all the money and fame when you do a reality show about yourself.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Just when you thought this thread was as stupid and useless as possible

Hey Kona, Mono, you'd probably be alot happier and see things clearer if you just realized this...
You can fool all of the people some of the time, and some of the people all of the time, but you cannot fool all of the people all of the time. Abraham Lincoln, I mean since you like quotes and all.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> Just when you thought this thread was as stupid and useless as possible...


...you show up and make it even more so. :thumbsup:

10... 9... 8... 7...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Somehow, whenever I venture here, I am always reminded of The Good Soldier ?vejk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> Somehow, whenever I venture here, I am always reminded of The Good Soldier ?vejk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I had to look this one up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I finally managed to get in some saddle time this morning. I now have 72 miles ridden on the frankenbike.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 6/6/14 near Lebanon | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

themeat said:


> just when you thought this thread was as stupid and useless as possible...
> 
> 
> monogod said:
> ...


3... 2... 1... and _*boom!*_ - right on cue! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Created a new route, called it the "X" route. Got in 8.9 miles. Now I'm sore. 

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 6/8/14 near Lebanon | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Created a new route, called it the "X" route. Got in 8.9 miles. Now I'm sore.
> 
> Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 6/8/14 near Lebanon | Times and Records | Strava


You should try trail running. Get you in shape real fast!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I volunteered some of my time to wrench in the local LBS tonight. I weighed the bike. 28.14 pounds. Still feels heavy. I bet it's the tires. Slap some Kenda Small Block Eights on there and the bike will feel better.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Any takers? I mean givers, ergh, I mean suckers.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

mbmb65 said:


> Any takers? I mean givers, ergh, I mean suckers.


Kona obsessed much?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Good ride, Kona. Keep up with the riding and that 28lb bike won't feel so heavy.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ncfisherman said:


> Kona obsessed much?


Totally bro. Sucker much?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

mbmb65 said:


> Totally bro. Sucker much?


Sounds like a typical response from you. Carry on with your negativity, bro.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ncfisherman said:


> Sounds like a typical response from you. Carry on with your negativity, bro.


Mbmb65 obsessed much?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't really concern myself with miserable trolls.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ncfisherman said:


> I don't really concern myself with miserable trolls.


for that to be a valid statement, logic dictates two options:

1. he's not a troll since you're concerning yourself with him

2. it's a self-contradictory statement.​


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ncfisherman said:


> I don't really concern myself with miserable trolls.


Your posts here suggest otherwise. Thanks for the uptight fodder though!


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

monogod said:


> for that to be a valid statement, logic dictates two options:
> 
> 1. he's not a troll since you're concerning yourself with him
> 
> 2. it's a self-contradictory statement.​


I was going to change 'really' to 'typically', but you know what I was going for.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> I volunteered some of my time to wrench in the local LBS tonight. I weighed the bike. 28.14 pounds. Still feels heavy. I bet it's the tires. Slap some Kenda Small Block Eights on there and the bike will feel better.


Kona--here's a tip. Never weigh a bike. No good can come from it. Light but durable tires and wheels are very nice...and often very expensive (relative to what you have in the bike).

While I haven't weighed my fat bike (never will) I know it weighs a crap ton more than my road bike (never weighed it either) and a little more than my other mtbs (guess what, didn't weigh them either). Doesn't matter, it is still fun to ride and it presents a different experience. Your "heavy" bike, which isn't really any heavier than a light bike with a water bottle on it, will make you stronger, faster.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

If you think twenty eight pounds is too heavy for a capable mountain bike, you need deprogramming....


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> I weighed the bike. 28.14 pounds. Still feels heavy.


Relative to my body weight, I am hauling around a lot more bike than you are and my bike feels just peachy. If changing up the tires makes you feel better about it though, sure why not. Sometimes tires feel slow not because of their weight, but because they have a lot of rolling resistance (tread pattern, casing construction) not to mention poor selection of tire pressure for a given rider's needs.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

heyyall said:


> Kona--here's a tip. Never weigh a bike. No good can come from it. Light but durable tires and wheels are very nice...and often very expensive (relative to what you have in the bike).
> 
> While I haven't weighed my fat bike (never will) I know it weighs a crap ton more than my road bike (never weighed it either) and a little more than my other mtbs (guess what, didn't weigh them either). Doesn't matter, it is still fun to ride and it presents a different experience. Your "heavy" bike, which isn't really any heavier than a light bike with a water bottle on it, will make you stronger, faster.


Exactly this. I know that my road bike is lighter than my singlespeed hardtail is lighter than my fixed gear is lighter than my full-suspension, but that's all I know. I have the bikes' weights in Strava (so that I can keep separate profiles for each bike), but even that was a rough estimate based on looking at the bikes. As I ride, the bike gets lighter because I'm drinking water, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I only weighed it to see if it was a really heavy bike. Sure feels like it.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> I only weighed it to see if it was a really heavy bike. Sure feels like it.


The vast majority of kids' bikes - and I mean young kids - weigh more than 28lbs. Some weigh significantly more. Relative to their body weight it would be like you riding around on a 100+ pound bike. The kids seem to have a great time of it. Does this give any perspective?


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Average LBS XC mountain bike probably weighs about 30 pounds. My Dawg weighs around 32lbs. 28lbs is lighter than average. Maybe too light for someone of your stature on technical trails. No offense.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good thing I don't ride any very technical trails right?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Kona0197 said:


> I only weighed it to see if it was a really heavy bike. Sure feels like it.


Your killing me smalls....  28lbs is a weight many bikers would love for their MTB. Hell, I have close to $1000 into my pieced together Jamis Parker to lighten her up and she still sits at 31.5lbs. Singlespeed, air shock and air fork to boot. I'd be very happy with 28lbs as you should be too. The lightest bike I own is that Parker too, all others flirting with 35-40lbs. And yes, I do weigh my bikes. I am a closet "weight-weenie" (don't tell anyone please)......


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

heyyall said:


> Kona--here's a tip. Never weigh a bike. No good can come from it.


That is the truth! We had a scale out front at the bike shop that customers could use and 95% of the people who hung their bikes on it looked shell shocked when they saw the number in front of them. Pretty much everyone thought their bikes were lighter than the the scale showed and forever more were bummed to be riding such a heavy bike.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> That is the truth! We had a scale out front at the bike shop that customers could use and 95% of the people who hung their bikes on it looked shell shocked when they saw the number in front of them. Pretty much everyone thought their bikes were lighter than the the scale showed and forever more were bummed to be riding such a heavy bike.


Sounds like an excellent tool for generating new sales opportunities. So long as you restrict use to weighing their old bikes, and not necessarily new bikes on the shop floor in case they actually weighed more! 

Sheer genius by whoever first decided to put the scale outside.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Kona, you volunteer to wrench on bikes? Every time I start to think you aren't a made-up persona, you post up something that changes my mind. You are clearly a master of the interwebs. 

PS. A 28 pound bike is nothing. Don't go turning weight weenie on us.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Circlip said:


> Sounds like an excellent tool for generating new sales opportunities. So long as you restrict use to weighing their old bikes, and not necessarily new bikes on the shop floor in case they actually weighed more!
> 
> Sheer genius by whoever first decided to put the scale outside.


:lol: yes, it is great at generating sales of sawn off seat posts and Ti bolts.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

heyyall said:


> :lol: yes, it is great at generating sales of sawn off seat posts and Ti bolts.


I think you've got it - to anyone in this thread who may be concerned their bike is too heavy, just look at the bike and figure out what parts aren't absolutely essential and start sawing away. For parts that must be retained, a drill and/or dremel can help to remove excess material. The manufacturers who make all the parts on your bike would have done this themselves already, but that kind of artisan optimization adds too much to the cost, so they leave it to bike owners to handle on their own. I'd recommend to start with the seatpost and handlbars as in these examples below, but no reason to stop there.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Chainrings have a ton of useless excess metal-


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I say be done with it and get a unicycle, that'll shave a tone of unnecessary weight off!









Or just get a bear to ride around on.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Chainrings have a ton of useless excess metal


That's the ticket. Those crankarms look like could go on a serious diet too.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Kona, you volunteer to wrench on bikes? Every time I start to think you aren't a made-up persona, you post up something that changes my mind. You are clearly a master of the interwebs.


And the funny part of that is I don't plan it out. It just happens.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I switched out the 2.1" tires for 1.9" tires and gained a pound on the bike. That's crazy.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> I switched out the 2.1" tires for 1.9" tires and gained a pound on the bike. That's crazy.


Why crazy? A minimal 0.2" difference in inflated casing width is probably the least of factors that are likely to cause one tire to weight more than another. Do you mean to say that you specifically swapped tires for the sole purpose of dropping weight, without actually checking first to learn about the weights of the different tires?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I switched out the 2.1" tires for 1.9" tires and gained a pound on the bike. That's crazy.


Lower the PSI by one pound


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Lower the PSI by one pound


lol, you're a freakin genius, good to see you posting


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Lower the PSI by one pound


Drop the psi by five pounds in each tire and kona has an 18lb rocket ship of a bike. :lol:

Sent from a prototype communications device on loan from Marvin the Martian.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

theMeat said:


> you're a freakin genius


The solution was right there - I was just the first to say it is all


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

highdelll said:


> The solution was right there - I was just the first to say it is all


Yep! Hence why so many people run tubeless these days.. much lower PSI = several pounds lighter. It's a simple concept, really.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Think of how much weight we could save by letting the air out of our forks and rear shocks!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

another trick is to shop in the UK

Trading pounds for bike parts (or wares in general) is a smart way to go


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to highdelll again.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a good 9 miles in yesterday. Felt pretty good. Came home and noticed the rear wheel is once again about 2 to 3 mm out of true in a few places. I work at the local bike shop, I have access to a Park TS-2 truing stand, yet I'm scared to try to true out the rim. Is 2 to 3 mm out of true something to worry about? Thanks guys!!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Reached a milestone today. I have over 100 miles on the bike.


----------

